

Show HN: Guess the Twitter source – TechCrunch, The Onion, HN, or PH? - eeirinberg
http://guessthetwittersource.herokuapp.com/

======
chrisBob
Can you please show the correct answer when I get one wrong? I am not too
familiar with TC or PH, so its hard for me to sort them out. This is
especially true of the PH posts.

------
Yanror
Strangely addictive. Would be good if it gave you the ability to tweet your
top score after you lose. Otherwise it is a bit of a gamble as to when you
tweet.

